# Premiere Pro: Audio-Abschnitte mit Fade-In/-Out stumm schalten / Workflow



## DarthShader (8. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe oftmals Videos in Premiere Pro CC zu bearbeiten, in dem kleinere Audio-Abschnitte stumm geschaltet werden müssen. Es handelt sich dabei meist um wirklich sehr kurze Abschnitte, z.B. 1 oder 2 Sekunden, wo jemand ins Video reingerufen hat, im Hintergrund ein Auto gehupt hat, während eines Vortrags ein kurzes lautes Geräusch zu hören war etc.

Bislang habe ich es immer über einen recht manuellen Weg gemacht, in dem ich 4 Keyframes gesetzt und die Lautstärke entsprechend abgesenkt habe, wie hier zu sehen:




(_Fade-In und Fade-Out mache ich natürlich, damit die Absenkung nicht so abrupt ist und sich ggf. wie eine Störung anhören würde._)

Bei vielen Stellen ist dieses Vorgehen sehr mühselig.


*Meine Frage ist*: Gibt es einen - von der Bedienung bzw. vom Workflow her - einfacheren Weg, um bestimmte kurze Stellen zu muten?

Wunschvorstellung: Man markiert den Bereich, der gemutet werden soll, und Premiere setzt durch die Lautstärke runter und sorgt für Fade-In und Fade-Out.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand von Euch dazu eine Idee hätte!


Vielen Dank !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. März 2020)

Hi,
Du kannst Effekte als Vorgabe speichern.
Dazu alle Effekte markieren die abgespeichert werden sollen und dann mit der rechten Maustaste  oder über das Fenstermenü rechts oben auf Vorgabe Speichern gehen und nun kannst Du diesen Effekt imemr wieder verwenden.

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. März 2020)

Du kannst auch das sogenannte *Ducking* nutzen.
Dazu duplizierst du die Audiospur, legst eine Spur z.B. als die Musikspur, die andere als Soundeffektspur.
Anschließend kannst du automatische Keyframes erzeugen, die z.B. die "Musikspur" auf Basis der Peaks in der Soundeffektspur absenkt ... alles einstellbar. Natürlich setzt du nach erfolgreichem Erstellen der Keyframes dann die Soundeffektspur auf Mute, fertig is der Karton.


----------

